# July Turd 2018



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

I had a hankering for some sides to go with the Bacon Cheeseburgers I'm grilling tomorrow for the Fourth of July, and my mind fixated on some Atomic Buffalo Turds.
So I got off work a little early and grabbed a few key items from the store, headed home and went to work.

Now I like mine in a whole chile Jalapeno that has been capped, seeded and veined.
And for stuffing I'm pretty versatile, today I went with Chihuahua cheese and spices, cilantro flakes, onion powder, cumin and Cajun spice.
All wrapped up in thick cut bacon and Hickory smoked (wish I had some mesquite) at 275°-300°.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 3, 2018)

You spend too much time making us drool. 

:D
Looks perfect!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2018)

Hell yes! Looks amazing! Points for sure!

I’ve been on a goat cheese pepper stuffing kick lately but might have to give these a shot tomorrow before the low country boil!

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 3, 2018)

That looks awesome! Points to you.


Rings Я Us said:


> You spend too much time making us drool.
> 
> :D
> Looks perfect!


And I agree with this statement.


----------



## brent b (Jul 3, 2018)

Awesome job chile . Yep I drooled


----------



## motocrash (Jul 3, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> That looks awesome! Points to you.
> 
> And I agree with this statement.


I make three...
Beautiful! 
Everytime I see a great looking bunch of peppers to make these I seem to hit the lottery with peppers that max out the scoville scale for jalapenos.Hooie!:eek:


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> You spend too much time making us drool.
> 
> :D
> Looks perfect!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yes! Looks amazing! Points for sure!
> 
> I’ve been on a goat cheese pepper stuffing kick lately but might have to give these a shot tomorrow before the low country boil!
> 
> Thanks for the great idea!





yankee2bbq said:


> That looks awesome! Points to you.
> 
> And I agree with this statement.





brent b said:


> Awesome job chile . Yep I drooled





motocrash said:


> I make three...
> Beautiful!
> Everytime I see a great looking bunch of peppers to make these I seem to hit the lottery with peppers that max out the scoville scale for jalapenos.Hooie!:eek:


LOL... I'm doing okay I guess getting all you chow hounds to drooling. 
Thanks guys, really appreciate the comments and Likes.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 3, 2018)

I like the mixture. Never understood why folks keep stuffing those peppers with Philly cream cheese. Bleck.... like! B


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> I like the mixture. Never understood why folks keep stuffing those peppers with Philly cream cheese. Bleck.... like! B


Thanks Brian,
even if I use some cream cheese it's as a base for the rest of the mixture which has grated cheese.
But no cream cheese today, just yummy Chihuahua.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2018)

Those are some good looking ABT's there John!
I like the mixture!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Those are some good looking ABT's there John!
> I like the mixture!
> Al


Thank you AL, it turned out pretty good.

I had to try one of course, make sure they didn't have something wrong with'em.
Maybe a tad too much cumin, I'll cut it by half next time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Everytime I see a great looking bunch of peppers to make these I seem to hit the lottery with peppers that max out the scoville scale for jalapenos.Hooie!:eek:


Well just send them to me, mine never seem to have enough heat.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 4, 2018)

Immaking these right now. How long do people usually smoke them if im in the 240 range?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Immaking these right now. How long do people usually smoke them if im in the 240 range?


Till the bacon is good to go, usually about 2.5hrs +/-.
I'd recommend 250° minimum and up to 300°, higher temps to render that bacon out in a timely manner.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 4, 2018)

Great looking turds Chili!  What the hell is Chihuahua cheese?  I'm not a fan of cream cheese in the ABTs, so alternatives are welcome.

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Great looking turds Chili!  What the hell is Chihuahua cheese?  I'm not a fan of cream cheese in the ABTs, so alternatives are welcome.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike,
it's a soft Mexican cheese made for melting, perfect for ABTs, quesadillas, rellenos and over rice/beans.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks Chili!  Sounds like Taco Bell cheese.

Mike


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks great.     My wife hates hot stuff.   I have to make some just for me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Thanks Chili!  Sounds like Taco Bell cheese.
> 
> Mike


LMAO, sure as hell isn't Taco Hell cheese... Is that stuff really cheese?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.     My wife hates hot stuff.   I have to make some just for me.


Thanks Adam, I have to share with too many sometimes it seems... Man can food disappear quick around here.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 5, 2018)

Decided to try my first attempt at ABTs and Jeff's meatball cream cheese recipe.













I'm a little disappointed.  The meatballs came out very salty.  I used 3/4 ground beef and 1/4 sausage but I couldn't find any good ground sausage so I cut the liner of brats and used that.  I don't know if it was the butt rub or the sausage that made it salty.  I cooked them until they were 160IT and then pulled them off.  I also thought that when I put my fork in them, the cream cheese would ooze out.  No such luck.  Instead of chopping up jaleps, I just put a slice of it in the middle with the cream cheese.

I threw away that butt rub b/c I was so angry with it.  I think next time, I will chop the peppers up and also mix in a rub inside the meat.  Also I will get better ground sausage.  The ABTs turned out good but I forgot to mix cheddar with the cream cheese.  (I bought the packet too) so it was a little rich and even though they were spicy, I really liked how they turned out. 

But I think the meatballs were a failure.  I will have to try them again I guess.

Any thoughts?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 5, 2018)

Another great one Chile! Thanks for making me drool!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Another great one Chile! Thanks for making me drool!


My pleasure Bev, and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 5, 2018)

Those look great Chile - nice job, I had some that my BIL made over the 4th. His were kinda bland as it was only the cream cheese, no bacon, and no rub. I did get a mouth full of heat juice on the last bit. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look great Chile - nice job, I had some that my BIL made over the 4th. His were kinda bland as it was only the cream cheese, no bacon, and no rub. I did get a mouth full of heat juice on the last bit.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris.
Sounds like you need to school your BiL, a good excuse for a batch of ABTs.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 5, 2018)

Those look great Chile!


----------

